# Things that make you go, Hmmm....



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I like the frame, but I like the handle on the BY better. LOL
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280334797473&fromMakeTrack=true

Robert


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

I had the opportunity to hold one of these frames at the Charlotte Tournament, They are a very sweet piece! Very, very lite. Cast magnesium I believe.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

racewire20 said:


> I had the opportunity to hold one of these frames at the Charlotte Tournament, They are a very sweet piece! Very, very lite. Cast magnesium I believe.


Ya, I was talking to Willie about them, that is why I started looking. The frame looks nice, nothing I could see spending the money on right now, but I like the novelty of that handle. I am sure it is expensive as well.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

very nice...


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

its nice, but its only blingbling.
ive played with one before. light.
but i find it TOO light.. i like feeling the weight of the reel as you can use it to your advantage on the hit.
the foot also scratches from coasters.


----------



## KConrad (Oct 14, 2007)

Def. sexy reels! 
I do like having color options, but I think I like the P-tech cage better, Looks like a "happy medium" between the QTC and these "ultra lights". The flat grey doesn't bother me so much since it goes equally well (or lack there of) with all color side plates

The great news is that QTC isn't the only solid machined CT conversion anymore. While they are fantastic units, variety is still the spice of life.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

*cages*

think lower................as in reel seat height...........grip even


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Hooked Up said:


> think lower................as in reel seat height...........grip even



That is what has me looking, QTC has a new cage out that has material shaved from the reel foot area that allows the reel to sit closer to the blank..........grip even LOL I think I may end up with one. I always considered these frames jewelry until I saw the "low profile" QTC. I like throwing my UM II because it seems lower than the round reels. If I get the QTC, I may be back to throwing round reels and shelf my UM. 

Robert


----------



## KConrad (Oct 14, 2007)

Hooked Up said:


> think lower................as in reel seat height...........grip even


Yea, all three make a low profile cage. I don't know who's is lower.. but obviously there is a matter of personal preference here that would weigh in. Again, choice and options are wonderful in combination. 

I haven't seen QTC's low model but P-tech's is pretty darn low. 










This is not my reel.. but one from Pete Coogan (and Son) originally posted on myfishcasting


----------



## scsurfcaster (Mar 21, 2004)

"The great news is that QTC isn't the only solid machined CT conversion anymore. While they are fantastic units, variety is still the spice of life.[/QUOTE]"

Yea, maybe they will become competetive, and try to try to outdo each other. 

I think they are sweet as he()

Its bling but then again its bling outa solid aluminum stock thats bead blasted to a nice satin finish. Then put in the middle of a couple of abu garcia sideplates with a spool on bearings in the middle. And I think it has to be lighter to tote down the beach.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I just got an email back from the fella who is selling the frame and handle from the auction. According to todays exchange rate, it is 168ish shipped for the frame. It is 98 shipped for that "hand made" handle I like. Guess who is not going to have that handle on his reel. My free stock abu handle I have in my parts box is looking sooooo much better right now.

Robert


----------



## KConrad (Oct 14, 2007)

Interesting,
I can see the $100 for the handle, *only* because it _is_ "bling" and well vanity has it's price.. It's impossible to put a "fair" price in aesthetics because regardless, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Some will pay, some will not.

However.....
IF they would produce a handle like that (or like the one that's on that sun-orang Rocket) for the SX... I'm afraid I'd pay $100 for it... :redface:


----------

